# Do All DVD Recorder



## 69Stingray (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am looking for an all-in-one DVD/Blu-ray recorder and wondering if anyone could make some suggestions.

I have a Panasonic HD digital Camcorder and do not like putting videos on my PC hard drive just to burn them to DVD/Blu-ray.

I would like a device that I can plug my camcorder into and dump the videos directly to DVD or Blu-ray. I currently have a CRT television, so videos are currently in standard definition. In the future I would imagine (hope) they will be shot in HD (therefore need Blu-ray also).

I would like it to have a digital tuner on board also (currently using the free cheap-o Comcast tuner).

I would be nice to be able to program the DVD/Blu-ray recorder to record television shows.

Finally, it would be great for it to play DVD, Blu-ray and CD.
Naturally, will require both HD and std. def. outputs for video.

Any thoughts?


----------



## 69Stingray (Jan 2, 2010)

Was going to go this route until I thought about the other uses I would like to have.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...layers/58794-sony-vbd-ma1-blu-ray-burner.html


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This is going to take some research as almost all Blu-Ray Burners are on Computers and I cannot think of a single on in the Consumer Electronics Category. I am guessing there is something as you described available in the Professional Audio/Video field. Truth be told, if resources are somewhat tight, I would get an HDTV and go through your Mac/PC for DVD/BD Transfers as opposed to a standalone DVD/BD Burner as I am guessing it will not be very cost effective. Due to Piracy Concerns, it is by design that there are not standalone Blu-Ray Burners in the CE field.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 69Stingray (Jan 2, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> This is going to take some research as almost all Blu-Ray Burners are on Computers and I cannot think of a single on in the Consumer Electronics Category. I am guessing there is something as you described available in the Professional Audio/Video field. Truth be told, if resources are somewhat tight, I would get an HDTV and go through your Mac/PC for DVD/BD Transfers as opposed to a standalone DVD/BD Burner as I am guessing it will not be very cost effective. Due to Piracy Concerns, it is by design that there are not standalone Blu-Ray Burners in the CE field.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Interesting, thanks Jungle-


----------

